# Which insurance company for modded GTRs



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi guys, as per title,which company's are quoting on modded cars at reasonable prices?
Just had my renewal through the post today, think there taking the piddle. 
My cars at stage 4,25. 
Thanks in advance. 
Dave


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Moved into insurance section


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Try 

Pace Ward 

Competition Car Insurance CCI

Both have given me sensible quotes on my stage 5


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

Oops sorry Mook.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Keith Michaels also very good


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the prompt reply guys, much appreciated. 
Do you have any tel nos or is it better to look online?
Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## scotty gtr (Jan 24, 2013)

Plumber dave said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply guys, much appreciated.
> Do you have any tel nos or is it better to look online?
> Thanks again. :thumbsup:


Am in same boat dave, been told am leaving forces so gotta set up a full life in uk hard times coming lol


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Google:thumbsup:


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Feel free to call us on tel: 01707 642552. 

We specialise in modified car insurance


----------

